# Pénurie d'assistantes maternelles



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je lis actuellement un article sur la profession et le manque à venir d'ici 2030.
Sur Marseille une expérimentation va voir le jour.

A l'initiative des représentants des particuliers employeurs.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, pénuries que dans les grandes villes et marseille c'est la pire mais ailleurs on rame... lol


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Non, pas que dans les grandes villes, ici 7000 habitants,  les parents galèrent. 
Mais il faut dire que leurs demandes sont souvent pour des contrats avec horaires atypiques,  pas cher surtout hein.... et si possible à la carte..de plus en plus.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Non, pas que dans les grandes villes, ici 7000 habitants,  les parents galèrent.
> Mais il faut dire que leurs demandes sont souvent pour des contrats avec horaires atypiques,  pas cher surtout hein.... et si possible à la carte..de plus en plus.


ah d'accord!! dans ce cas ils devraient pas parler d'assmat mais de bouche trou


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je dirais "tant pis" pour les futurs PE !!! qui ne se gênent pas pour faire toutes les listes du coin et sont là à poser leurs questions sur ci sur çà ... je sais que c'est la normalité car ils vont confier leur bébé ou enfant mais trop c'est trop ... mes derniers contrats les PE n'ont pas été voir ailleurs et çà j'apprécie !!! donc le vent tourne et moi je suis tout à fait satisfaite ... maintenant si les choses ne changent pas demandes de plus en plus ennuyeuses de la PMI et bien ce métier disparaitra ou alors on reviendra au travail "au noir" comme avant la convention ... et puis les demandes farfelues des parents qui perso me font bien rigoler mais çà vous me connaissez assez pour savoir de quoi je parle !!! bon courage pour la suite ...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

C’est pour ça que par chez moi, on donne nos horaires et les PE acceptent car pas le choix.

D’ailleurs sur le site très connu, j’ai eu des demandes qu’ils sont prêts à accepter en fonction du planning de l’AM et ça a bcp changé cette année et même des demandes par téléphone pour sept 2023.

J’ajoute les demandes sont faites même par sms ou mail et avec beaucoup de respect et même de compliments. J’ai vu votre annonce bla-bla-bla... qui correspond tout à fait à notre fonctionnement....bla-bla-bla

_Donc c’est le moment de demander pour celles qui ne le font pas, le tarif maxi de pajemploi + revoir IE & IN_


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ici aussi 6000 habitants et les parent ne trouvent pas d'assistante maternelle.
Il faut dire que beaucoup arrive ou sont parties à la retraite , de nombreuses assistantes maternelles arrêtent le métier et que celle qui restent veulent plus travailler autant que les anciennes.
Je discutais au RPE la semaine dernière avec une jeune collègue qui me disait je ne travaille pas les mercredis et je ne commence pas le travail avant 8h00 et je termine à 17h30 et c'est non négociable.
Donc tous les jours j'ai des appels pour des contrat que je refuse car je suis complète et je par à la retraite dans 10 mois.
Les parents se trouvent confrontés à une grande pénurie d'assistantes maternelles.


----------



## pommedamour26 (21 Octobre 2022)

On parle de pénurie ben par chez moi les demandes ne se bousculent pas et je suis entourée de 5 micro crèche et j’ai l’impression qu’on commence à en ressentir les effets 
Jamais d’appel que des demandes par le site très connu heureusement que ça existe car le système affichette ce serait un peu compliqué quasi pas de commerce 
Sinon le bouche à oreille fonctionne bien mais bon pour le moment j’ai des départs en août et aucun de remplacé pas de demande on verra en début d’année j’espère que ça bougera un peu


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

ben si les pe nous traitaient pas comme des crottes pour un salaire de misère et nous payaient (quand ils nous paient) en temps et en heure perso je n'aurais pas rendu mon tablier... des comme moi il y en a bcp... c'est un juste retour de bâton.. à trop tirer sur la corde.. elle casse


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pénurie ça dépend des endroits.... Le problème et surtout les PE avec leur demande farfelue qui trouve pas d Assmat et j ai l impression que leur sondage son baser là dessus 

Hier j ai eu un appel pour un bébé pour mai 2023 , pour le moment suis au complet pas de place  avant septembre 2023 donc la maman m'a dit je note de mon côté au cas où et idem j ai pris ses coordonnées
Pour moi il est trop tôt pour prévoir pour septembre 2023


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Et bien je dirais "tant pis" pour les futurs PE !!! qui ne se gênent pas pour faire toutes les listes du coin et sont là à poser leurs questions sur ci sur çà ... je sais que c'est la normalité car ils vont confier leur bébé ou enfant mais trop c'est trop ... mes derniers contrats les PE n'ont pas été voir ailleurs et çà j'apprécie !!! donc le vent tourne et moi je suis tout à fait satisfaite ... maintenant si les choses ne changent pas demandes de plus en plus ennuyeuses de la PMI et bien ce métier disparaitra ou alors on reviendra au travail "au noir" comme avant la convention ... et puis les demandes farfelues des parents qui perso me font bien rigoler mais çà vous me connaissez assez pour savoir de quoi je parle !!! bon courage pour la suite ...


tu étais dans ma tête ou quoi? lol j'ai pensé la même chose il y a pas si longtemps

alors pour le travail au noir, aucun parent voudra confier son enfant au noir car il sera perdant financièrement, eh oui, je me souviens au début la PMI nous caressé dans le sens du poil et me disait même que si je connaissais des femmes qui faisaient ça au noir qu'il fallait pas hésité à les convaincre de passé leur agréments

je connaissais des assmats qui parlaient très peu francais et qui ne savaient ni lire ni écrire et elles obtenaient leur agrément haut la main, attention!!je dis pas qu'elles étaient dangereuses ou moins pro qu'une assmat diplomé de la petite enfance, bien au contraire très intentionné et elles doublaient de vigilance 

et aujourd'hui la pmi (vue que la demande d'assmat se fait systématiquement ) joue un rôle malsain avec nous et exige beaucoup de nous le pire c'est qu'ils restent pas pro , si t'a une tête qui leur reviens pas elles te descende direct, et elles se contente de dire <<dans ce département c'est comme ça>> ben non!! il y a des lois et c'est national et non à l'envie de chaque intervenant d'une PMI

perso je peux plus me les voir !!!

là je suis tombé sur des parents un peu spécial , ils se plaignent à la PMI ok!!! je suis convoqué j'argumente chaque point et je leur demande pourquoi ils organisent pas un rdv pour une médiation peut être qu'avec des "pros" on se comprendra mieux (ils adorent quand on leur dit "pros") lol

l'AS me dit "non" on rentre pas dans le conflit parent/assmat ah bon? et vous êtes en train de faire quoi là? seulement que dans un sens et celui des parents, elle me dit non, c'est juste pour répondre aux plaintes des parents ,je m'attarde pas à leur conneries et je m'en vais

un mois plus tard appel de la pmi << bonjour on peut se voir demain matin parceque nous avons d'autres éléments>> pardon??? élément de quoi? il y a une enquête en cours? non et je peux pas vous en dire plus au tél 

j'y vais j'écoute et encore des allégations qui concerne ni la sécurité de l'enfant ni la santé ni rien! uniquement les parents qui prennent la PMI pour un bureau des plaintes

rebelotte j'argumente et à la fin je leur demande si ils vont continué tout les mois à me convoqué pour des propos mensonger? la PMI hésite à me répondre alors je leur ai dit, ce que vous êtes en train de faire avec ces parents s'appelle de la persécution envers ma personne si j'ai encore une autre convocation de se genre je porterai plainte ,ces parents ont besoin d'une aide psy et moi je suis assmat pas psychologue.


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

La PMI est une grande cause de désaffection du métier, ils savent accuser, mais jamais s'excuser quand ils constatent que l'AM est victime de PE malveillants, bon courage Nanny pour la suite de cette plainte.
Pour le reste, c'est une chance d'avoir le choix des contrats, on peut prendre le risque de réduire sa charge de travail.
Je vais bientôt ne plus travailler le mercredi (dans 2 ans) et j'agmenterai mon taux horaire, puisque ce seront tous des contrats à temps partiels, à prendre ou à laisser


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bon courage Nanny j'ai été accusée une fois mais jamais eu de suite tellement j'ai pété un plomb avec la nana du PMI au téléphone surtout pour une connerie qui comme vous n'avait rien à voir avec le bien-être de l'enfant juste une accusation non fondée d'un PE maman imbue de sa personne ... d'autres ici on eu affaire à la PM pour des accusations fausses de PE et c'est atroce quand çà va à l'annulation de son agrément !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Je vous invite donc à lire l'article. Pour pallier la pénurie,  il est envisagé de donner la possibilité aux primos arrivants,  certains allophones de pouvoir accès à des formations pour devenir soit assmats, soit autres métiers liés aux services à la personne ou petite enfance,.
Non pas que je sois contre les formations pour toute personne,  mais je trouve que qu'au lieu de promouvoir et de rendre attractif la profession,  on l'a paupérise en ayant recours à des personnes qui y verront une porte d'entrée, et des personnes souvent malléables,  qui peut-être n'auront pas les choix'des contrats, un peu comme pour les crèches Fa, en contrepartie de leurs formations ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Le sous-entendu est : assmat tout le monde peut le faire, pas besoin de sortir de la cuisse de jupiter, vous voyez le genre...en tout cas je le ressent comme ça.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ici aussi 6000 habitants et les parent ne trouvent pas d'assistante maternelle.
> Il faut dire que beaucoup arrive ou sont parties à la retraite , de nombreuses assistantes maternelles arrêtent le métier et que celle qui restent veulent plus travailler autant que les anciennes.
> ...


comment ça ce fait qu'on t'appelle si tu est complète? normalement quand on est complète on apparaît plus sur la liste


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement beaucoup de différence suivant les secteurs
Beaucoup moins d AM dans les grandes villes et de nouvelles ouvertures de crèche aussi
Du coup les AM se retrouvent avec des demandes que la crèche ne couvre pas
Si c'est pour se retrouver avec les miettes que les crèches nous laisse
C'est clair que c'est pas la peine de continuer

Après c'est comme partout les AM veulent des horaires " normal" ou de " bureau" 
Comme la plupart des jeunes ils veulent travailler moins pour gagner plus
Sa va forcément beugué a un moment
On le voit déjà avec les nouveaux médecin par exemple

Si les parents ne trouvent pas non plus suivant leur besoin parce que les AM ne travaille pas tél jours dans la semaine ou pas pendant les vacances scolaires

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut dire amène à tous et n'importe quoi et qu'on a aussi le Droit de choisir comment on veut travailler
Mais des fois certaines AM sont limite 
( Bon je sais que je vais en hérissé plus d'une )mais quand j'entends moi je me lève pas pour moins de 4€ de l'heure
🤔 Sa fait réfléchir 

Dans ma Commune une micro crèche va s'ouvrir (350 habitants) 
Soit disant qu'il y a de la demande 
Bin moi je le vois pas en tout cas au niveau des appels (et je suis la seule AM ) 
Du coup je sais déjà que dans 2 ans max le temps des travaux
C'est finit pour moi 

Notre métier change et le domaine de la petite enfance aussi 
Mais pas forcément en bien 
C'est ce que je ressens en tout cas


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Le sous-entendu est : assmat tout le monde peut le faire, pas besoin de sortir de la cuisse de jupiter, vous voyez le genre...en tout cas je le ressent comme ça.


c'est ça le problème alors que non!! tout le monde ne peut pas travailler avec des enfants de bas âge même avec tout les diplomes du monde  il y a qu'un seul diplome c'est celui de la passion du métier 

malheureusement beaucoup deviennent assmat pour leur propre intérêts


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors là OUI, c'est l'inverse de ce que je pense, je suis étonnée voire scandalisée que l'on puisse trouver douteux cette remarque ! Non moi non plus je ne me leverais PLUS et PAS pour 4 € !

C'est travailler à perte !

C'est ce type de pensées qui font reculer les acquis !

Quand même,  oui les filles qui pensent ceci ont entièrement raison.


----------



## poussin56 (21 Octobre 2022)

je suis de bretagne et par chez moi, nous avons bcp d'usine, donc des pe qui commencent  tôt( 5h30), des infirmières ou aides soignantes qui commencent tôt aussi, alors oui, les horaires atypiques existent et je les fait, ça ne me gène pas et ne me considère pas comme un bouche trou mais comme une ass mat.

après les demandes farfelues d'aller chercher les enfants à la crèche ou l'école le soir pour une heure, chez moi c'est non aussi.

pour la pmi, je suis d'accord qu'elle abuse avec certains et cool avec d 'autres, j'ai une anecdote, la puer me dit il vous faut enlever vos 2 hortensias, même s'ils sont très jolies car c'est une fleur considérée toxique, j'ai demandée pourquoi apres 2 renouvellement, aucune ne m'a fait la reflexion, et que ça m'embête de les enlever, elle a griffonée son papier et m'a répondue, c'est bon j'ai rien vu!!!
une autre puer a voulu me forcer à mettre une tirette sur ma porte de salle de bain, j'ai dit pourquoi, parce que les enfants n'y aurons pas accès , j'ai demandée si il fallait que je fasse pareil sur ma chambre, toilette, non pas besoin. j'ai été estomaquée et ne l'ai pas fait, elle ne l'avait pas notée dans le courrier.


----------



## Pity (21 Octobre 2022)

Normalement fin de service en déc 2031...
Et bien je peux vous dire qu'en 18 ans, rien de sait arrangé
Entre les exigences des parents qui se croient tout permis et la Pmi, qui n'est vraiment pas de bon soutien..je croise les doigts pour que ça aille bien jusqu'au bout !

Pour ce qui est du recrutement des ass mat... j'ai même vu une énorme publicité qui disait "assistante maternelle, pourquoi pas vous ?"
J'avais l'impression que c'était comme à l'armée américaine " we want you " !!

Salaires très juste
Besoin de cumuler plusieurs contrats pour avoir un revenu digne
Maison devenue une crèche et imposition de règles de la pmi.
Demandes des parents souvent de plus en plus compliquées
Ça résume bien le fait qu'il y ait moins d'ass mat

Dans la région, pénurie importante d'ass mat
Même si je ne suis plus disponible sur les listes, je reçois encore des appels de certains parents, qui me contactent " au cas où "
Une petite part en Mars de chez moi...la future maman m'a fait comprendre que je pourrais arrêter le contrat avec la petite et prendre son bébé à la place en janvier 😤.
C'est vraiment chacun pour soi...


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

j'aime les enfants et le métier, mais j'ai aussi besoin que ça vaille le coup, et oui, 4€ net de l'heure, c'est le salaire que j'espère pouvoir demander bientôt, je pourrai accueillir 3 enfants au lieu de 4 et serait davantage disponible pour eux qu'aujourd'hui, mais dans ce cas, je trouve normal que mon taux soit plus élevé que lorsque j'en accueille 4.
Si on veut durer dans ce métier, et être respectée, il faut savoir donner ses limites, et un salaire raisonnable en est une, j'ai assez galéré quand je n'avais pas d'appel, je serai idiote de ne pas profiter un peu de la pénurie, personne ne me plaignait quand je n'arrivais pas à remplir mes besoins.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

si vous vivez dans des régions ou il y a de la demande,allez y les filles !!! monté vos salaires vengez nous ,nous qui sommes dans des villes ou la demande est faible et que le peu de demande qu'il y a sont dirigés vers les assmats obéissantes les vendues quoi!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Liline.

Les jeunes qui demandent un bon salaire et qui n'hésitent pas à franchir le pas de changer de boîte ont entièrement raison.  Quand ils ont la possibilité de le faire of course.

Quand tu vois (j'en discutais avec ma frangine) qu'après 27/30 ans de boîte,  où tu'as acquis des compétences et que l'on te confie de plus en plus de tâches (que seul toi peut faire), que le premier gamin qui arrive avec B+2 / 3 gagne plus que toi, arrive au même grade, mais que lui n'est pas en mesure d'assumer plus d'une tâche à la fois, que toi tu dois le former, en plus de ton taf, et que non, désolé mais toi  on ne t'accordera ni augmentation ni changement de grade, eh bien c'est là le gros problème !

Idem''dans la boite de mon mari, et pourtant eux sont régulièrement augmentés, mais quand tu fais le ratio, nouvel arrivé et'mec qui a 30 ans de boîte,  les écarts de salaires sont d'environ 20€ par an !

Et que dire des salariés du btp par ex ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Aucune notion de vengeance voyons, mais de juste valeur d'un salaire impliquant une énorme responsabilité !,


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988   un peu d'humour ça fait pas de mal


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 
il faut croire que non, je supose qu'elles ont eu la liste en mairie ou au RPE, mais j'ai encore deux appels hier. Je pense que comme elle ne trouve personne elles tentent leur chance au cas ou.


----------



## Orlhad (21 Octobre 2022)

Quoi ? Personne pour accepter de travailler 50 à 60 heures par semaine, transformer son logement en bunker, se faire infantiliser régulièrement par les services compétents et pouvoir se faire virer à tout instant sans aucune justification ? Etonnant 😂.


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad a dit: 


> Quoi ? Personne pour accepter de travailler 50 à 60 heures par semaine, transformer son logement en bunker, se faire infantiliser régulièrement par les services compétents et pouvoir se faire virer à tout instant sans aucune justification ? Etonnant 😂.


tu oublies le principal... tout ça pour moins de 4€ de l'heure.....


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pas de médecine du travail. Une grande précarité. Des salaires impayés irrécupérables. Des conditions de renouvellement à la tête du client. Une convention collective peut attractive. Il faut être un peu aventurier quand même pour embrasser cette profession. Ça limite les volontaires ! 
Si il n'y avait l'amour de notre métier (accompagner, accueillir ...) on pourrait nous croire masochistes au fond !


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Poussin56 perso le verrou dans la SDB j'ai demandé à mon mari d'en poser un car qd j'avais mon fils et par la suite mon mari à la douche et bien avec tout ce que l'on entend je n'avais pas envie (même si on surveille) qu'un petit ouvre la porte et voit l'un ou l'autre tout nu et répète à ses PE tonton ou X "zizi" méfiance méfiance comme tout est bon pour attaquer ou raconter des bêtises !!! pour les hortensias j'en ai aussi dans mon jardin mais la puer n'a pas dû les voir il y a 5 ans il pleuvait je l'ai laissé se démerder toute seule dehors et j'avais un petit dans la maison hors de question de la suivre !!! la TV d'autres ici n'ont pas eu la demande pour l'attacher donc je ne comprends rien à leurs demandes c'est différent d'un département à un autre ou d'une puer à une autre n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## Nany88 (21 Octobre 2022)

_Dans ma ville avec beaucoup de demande, 38%d assmat en moinsen 2 ans, moi's d assmat en crèche familiale car payer aunma'ce pierre, et accueil de 7hdu matin jusqu'à 19h 5 /7 jrs.... 
Moi je disait à la puer pareil ds 2 3 ans je pense qu'il en restera plus beaucoup ici, elle est tt à fait d accord avec moi... 
Trop de pe  irespectueux, des plainte fausses j'en passe et des meilleurs, travaille précaire... Voilà tt les jours avec des collègues on constate que plus une de nous veulent continuer _


----------



## nounou ohana (21 Octobre 2022)

il peut y avoir pénurie quand on voit le comportement soit des parents soit des pmi.. 
et je ne parle pas des idées reçues sur nos rémunérations..
il y a qq temps j'ai une maman à la bibliothèque (pas un de mes employeurs) qui me dit que nous les ass mat nous sommes quand même bien payées...quand je lui explique que mon taux horaire ramené aux nombres d'heures annuel  est de 11 euros elle ne savait plus où se mettre.


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nous sommes encore nombreuses dans ma ville et la concurrence est rude. Il y a encore plus d'AM que de demandes, nous avons beaucoup de crèches, MAM, micro crèches, crèches d'entreprises...
A mes débuts, pourtant agréée pour deux, je tournais souvent avec 1 seul contrat sur 4 jours par semaine.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai plus souvent deux accueillis que 3 et ce n'est pas un choix de ma part. Par contre, ne travailler que 4 jours par semaine est un choix, alors forcément ça élimine des contrats potentiels.
Je suis pour un 40 h/ semaine en AC  à 3,50 net de l'heure. Tarif pratiqué ici.
En 16 ans de métier, je n'ai jamais eu un "gros salaire", plutôt un complément de revenu. Si je devais vivre seule, avec mes enfants, il est clair que je ne m'en sortirai pas et j'y gagnerai plus à reprendre mon ancien job.
Je ne suis clairement pas AM pour le revenu, c'est un fait


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 pas ass mat pour le revenu mais qd on voit que la première ministre fait des cadeaux aux PE et que nous on n'a pas de révision de notre minimum c'est une HONTE ! moi 3 euros et si j'avais pris ne serait-ce que 3.50 voir 4 euros et bien je n'avais plus de contrats j'ai bien essayé mais les PE disent untel prend çà et comme ils font toutes les liste possibles et imaginables rien à faire ... et comme il y a encore quelques années pas mal de nounous dans mon petit village vite vu ! mais la roue tourne bcq à la retraite et je suis bien contente les futurs PE n'auront bientôt plus que le choix d'accepter alors là on pourra augmenter nos tarifs mais encore faudrait-il que toutes les ass mat du coin s'entendent sur un tarif commun (à voir après celles qui veulent faire selon les heures et jours çà reste un choix) !!! une ici prend juste le tarif minimum alors comment voulez-vous que çà bouge ??? bref moi j'ai fini dans 2 mois retraite et je suis bien contente ...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Liline 

« La PMI est une grande cause de désaffection du métier, ils savent accuser, mais jamais s'excuser quand ils constatent que l'AM est victime de PE »

Alors je vais « heureusement » pour moi te contredire car ma 1ere puer qui ne voulait pas me donner l’extension du 3eme …, j’avais donc fait un recours en écrivant 3 PAGES sur tout et aussi sur cette puéricultrice en mentionnant plusieurs fois son nom, prénom et de quel secteur elle dépendait… 

J’avais 2 AM qui avaient eu des soucis avec elle, d’ailleurs elle avait même un surnom pas à son avantage …

Donc elle avait été loin … limite harcèlement et j’avais un témoignage d’une AM à qui elle avait fait des confidences en buvant le café chez elle … pas très maligne cette puer car j’ai rapporté ses propos dans mon courrier au CD, SANS donner le nom de l’AM, mais s’il avait fallu, j’avais son accord, qui avait déménagé dans le sud.

*Résultat* 

Suite à mon courrier en recommandé avec AR, j’ai été convoquée à la PMI, ce qui est entièrement NORMAL par la responsable,  et elle m’avait demandée  SI je serais d’accord pour que cette puer puisse revenir chez moi car j’avais demandé à en changer.

*Ma réponse *: 

Éventuellement SI elle change de comportement bla-bla-bla 

*Résultat* : 

j’ai eu mon extension et surtout cette puer m’a appelée pour me présenter ses excuses *VÉRIDIQUE* 

Ensuite elle est revenue chez moi, et son comportement a totalement changé, voir TRÈS sympathique… rien à voir … 

Et lorsqu’elle a eu son concours pour être responsable d’une PMI, elle est venue spécialement me dire au revoir !

Il y a des choses étonnantes, mais j’ai bcp été aidée par mon mari bien sûr très fort dans ce domaine,  ma meilleure amie, et 2 AM devenues très proches depuis 16 ans.

_*Quand on a des soucis avec une puer, il ne faut pas hésiter à en parler autour de soi et demander de l’aide, ce que j’ai fait*._ 

_*Sur ce forum, nous sommes plusieurs à avoir eu des déboires avec une puer qui a fait du zèle, il ne faut pas hésiter à se défendre auprès du Conseil Départemental.*_


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors je viens d’avoir des infos d’une ancienne PE avait qui je suis non stop en contact et vient de m’envoyer un lien d’une maman qui cherchait désespérément une AM car sa 1ere l’avait laissé tomber avant de commencer 3 semaines avant.

Donc il y a eu sur ce fameux réseau une solidarité, pour l’informer d’une AM qui aurait une place pour son bébé mais ce n’est absolument pas là où elle voulait, mais tellement soulagée, qu’elle a accepté cette place « tombée du ciel »


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ben oui Chantou elle ira où elle aura une place c'est bien on a moins l'impression d'être choisie comme "une pomme sur un marché" !!! la roue tourne et c'est tant mieux ... cette nounou providentielle qu'elle ne voulait pas forcément a peut-être du mal à trouver car souvent les futurs PE vont voir les mêmes ass mat qui ont toujours les places prises mais ne sont pas forcément les meilleures !!! j'ai connu çà les anciennes avaient la main sur les contrats et qd on arrive dans ce métier on ne nous fait pas confiance !!! dommage ...


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee
> il faut croire que non, je supose qu'elles ont eu la liste en mairie ou au RPE, mais j'ai encore deux appels hier. Je pense que comme elle ne trouve personne elles tentent leur chance au cas ou.


oui ça peut arrivé que des parents ont des listes pas remises à jour mais fait attention (je dis ça pour toi) je mettais régulièrement mes arrivés et départ dans la boîte aux lettre de la PMI, quand ils ont sortie mon dossier (parcequ'ils me cherche des noises) ils m'ont dit <<comment ça ce fait qu'on a aucun arrivé aucun départ>> ça peut vous couté l'agrément ou oui!!!!!

je leur ai répondu que j'avais toujours déposé dans leur boîte , elle m'ont dit << faut la déposé à l'accueil 

ok alors mettez vous d'accord entre vous avant de donné des directives grrrrr!!!! l'accueil ferme à 16h30 moi mon boulot est finit à 18h beaucoup de mauvaises foi chez eux.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

J'envoie toujours ce tableau par mail avec accusé de réception.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanny mcfee

Alors AVANT tout au début, dépôt a l’accueil avec tampon, car c'était dans mon village la PMI
Ensuite ça a déménagé et donc envoi pas mail.  C’est HYPER BIEN car il y a la date et l’heure.
Et maintenant sur monenfant.fr les entrées et les sorties.

Une fois une nouvelle puer me dit qu’elle n’a pas mes entrées et sorties de 2 enfants. J’archive mes mails importants. Je lui ai aussitôt envoyé de nouveau les entrées et sorties des 2 enfants. Ça calme direct leur mauvaise gestion et organisation et ça évite les soucis 😉


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Nanny mcfee
> 
> Alors AVANT tout au début, dépôt a l’accueil avec tampon, car c'était dans mon village la PMI
> Ensuite ça a déménagé et donc envoi pas mail.  C’est HYPER BIEN car il y a la date et l’heure.
> ...


merci pour tes infos,tu vois elles ont même  pas étaient capable de m'informer tout ça ces bonnes à rien pfff!!! merci en tout cas  donc si je déclare sur mon enfant.fr j'ai pas besoin de leur envoyé c'est ça?


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

@nounou ohana 

« _nous les ass mat nous sommes quand même bien payées...quand je lui explique que mon taux horaire ramené aux nombres d'heures annuel est de 11 euros elle ne savait plus où se mettr »_

C’est tout à fait ça. Le tarif horaire avec 4 pour la RESPONSABILITÉ, même si je suis bien au-dessus, ce n’est pas du tout rémunérateur pour les risques engendrés. 

Il faut, c’est certain aimé ce métier. 

Par contre, les avantages et pas des moindres c’est quand même *l’abattement* et *possibilité de travailler toujours avec 4 + sa retraite intégrale. *


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee

« _donc si je déclare sur mon enfant.fr j'ai pas besoin de leur envoyé c'est ça? »_

*Oui et en + les futurs parents peuvent savoir si l’AM est dispo ou pas. C’est super. *

J’ai eu un souci pour le faire et j’avais appelé et envoyé des mails à la CAF ... être tenace ... durée presqu’UN AN mais problème résolu par la préposée à la CAF 👍


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ici, les entrées et sorties doivent être envoyées par courrier


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee
> 
> « _donc si je déclare sur mon enfant.fr j'ai pas besoin de leur envoyé c'est ça? »_
> 
> ...


Pourtant ça a était fait sur mon enfant.fr bien avant leur départ (mes disponibilités à partir de... ) non mais je parie qu'elles sont même pas au courant ou alors de la mauvaise foi de leur part juste pour avoir quelques choses à dire pour se sentir supérieur, là c'est officiel je peux plus me les voir


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pour en revenir au sujet...l'une d'entre vous a lu l'article ou pas ?


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors hier j’ai entendu 2 TRÈS GROSSES ENTREPRISES françaises une Les sacs à mains, etc et l’autre ... qui ennuie la France... c’est avec TOUS LES AVANTAGES MINIMUM 3.500€ ... donc les + bas salaires ...

17 jours de CP en + Primes de 6000 à 8440€ + Intéressement ou participation + Indemnité de transport 
+ COMPLEMENTAIRE Retraite + Mutuelle + Salle de sport + Crèche + Parking + CE + Chèques vacances 
+ Tickets cinéma + Etc etc  

Donc on est à la ramasse


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

mais bon!! si je lis l'article,ce sera (je pense) le même d'il y a 10 ans,leur but est que toute la france devient assmat et + il y aura d'assmat et + il y aura des restriction et tout sera en faveur des PE et les assmats se disputernt les contrats donc accepteront tout et n'importe quoi ! 

faut pas oublié que la garde d'enfant est devenu un commerce alléchant pour beaucoup crèches privée,crèches d'entreprises, crèches familiales, crèches patati crèches patata et j'en passe ah oui!!!! même les entreprises aide à la personne s'y mettent, donc pénurie j'y crois pas c'est juste devenu un bisness plan à l'américaine de toute façon la france c'est américanisé depuis longtemps ARGENT ARGENT ARGENT!!!!! y a qu'à voir comment notre métier est devenu ,rien que les annonces en disent long <<je suis assmat diplomé de la petite enfance j'ai était ceci ou celà je suis aussi secouriste et mes bacs sont a b c d e f g h i j k l m n op q r s t u v ww x y z .......>> et + il y a des bacs et formation et + il y a des accidents avec les enfants bizarre non? sans compter les <<oui j'ai fait formation montessorie>> mais c'est quoi montessorie et c'est qui celui là? ben au final c'est de la motrocité libre tout simplement ce qu'on a toujours fait depuis des siècles mais aujourd'hui qu'on a donné un nom c'est devenu populaire et il faut même une formation non mais lol


quand on me parlé de montessori , je disais c'est quoi je connais pas et quand je me suis informé de plus près c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait et instectivement pas parceque quelqu'un me l'a appris pfffff!


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Octobre 2022)

Merci @nanny mcfee, j'ai bien rit.
Au moins vous n'avez pas perdu votre sens de l'humour et ça fait du bien !


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> Merci @nanny mcfee, j'ai bien rit.
> Au moins vous n'avez pas perdu votre sens de l'humour et ça fait du bien !


jamais je perdrais mon sens de l'humour c'est lui qui m'a toujours aidé à tenir  ,beaucoup de personnes me prennent pas au sérieux à cause de ça mais je m'en fiche et je sais aussi faire semblant d'avoir un bâton dans le luc pour me faire entendre si ça peut paraître faire plus sérieux 😁  mais c'est pas sérieux pour de vrai hi hi!!!


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

C'est qui ce luc ? 
Ok je sors ! 😅


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> C'est qui ce luc ?
> Ok je sors ! 😅


c'est mon ex ... térieur 😬


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Enchantée Luc ! Tu ne devais pas t'ennuyer avec nanny mcfee ! 🙃😁


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Enchantée Luc ! Tu ne devais pas t'ennuyer avec nanny mcfee ! 🙃😁


si avec moi il s'ennuie c'est rare ou je lui donne de l'importance   mais il est pas seul puisque je lui envoie du monde il est aussi pleins que l'olympia  dieu seul sait le nombre piouuuuuuu!!!!  je lui ai envoyé la PMI récemment


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Le veinard ! 🤣
Nanny, on pourrait continuer comme cela longtemps 😉


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Le veinard ! 🤣
> Nanny, on pourrait continuer comme cela longtemps 😉


c'est vrai mais on va arrêté là hum hum!!! on est des assmats faut pas se laissé aller ... restons sérieuses  
de quoi parlé le sujet...ah oui!!pénurie d'assmat alors oui je suis sans boulot depuis fin aout


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

Métal, j'ai vu passer 2 articles qui sont parus hier ou avant hier, dans un journal régional, la lecture était payante, du coup, je n'ai lu que le début.
peut être que c'était des articles en réaction à celui dont tu parles, car il portaient sur notre ville, le premier article parlait des difficultés pour les mamans solos en horaires atypiques, pour trouver un mode d'accueil.
Le deuxième article parlais de la pénurie d'AM à La Roche sur Yon, expliquant que l'ont avait perdu beaucoup d'AM en peu de temps, et que d'ici 10 ans, un tiers des AM partiraient en retraite, qu'on avait du mal à avoir de nouvelles AM, car le niveau de chomage de la ville était actuellement à un niveau historique très bas, 5%, et que du coup, les femmes préféraient travailler à l'extérieur


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Précarité, salaires peu attractifs, isolement pour beaucoup d'ass mat. Et plein emploi dans beaucoup de régions. Les gens ont actuellement d'autres choix que de choisir notre profession souvent par dépit de ne rien trouver d'autre plus que par vocation.


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bon, je vais aller m'installer à la Roche sur yon alors !
J'ai découvert cette ville l'année dernière, ma nièce, y est, pour ses études de droit.
J'ai vraiment adoré, les plages autour sont superbes ! Quelle chance d'y vivre


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nous avons murement réfléchi avant de décider d'y aller, car le centre ville était bien moche il y a quelques années, depuis, de nombreux travaux l'ont bien amélioré et ce n'est pas fini.
Au début, nous y sommes allés pour son attractivité économique, et depuis, notre intégration se faisant petit à petit, nous avons appris à l'aimer ainsi que ses habitants, je pensais aller vivre ailleurs à la retraite, mais plus maintenant, j'y suis, j'y reste


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

@metal

Je ne sais si cet article dont tu parles

Mais tu tapes sur internet « pénurie nounous » et tu tombes sur un reportage vidéo TV parlant de la pénurie des nounous principalement en IDF et à cause des départs à la retraite en masse et les agences de recrutement n’arrivent pas à recruter ne serait-ce qu’une « mamie-nounou » ou une « étudiante-nounou » ou n’importe qui SANS EXPÉRIENCE et SANS DIPLÔME.

En gros n’importe qui du moment qu’ils trouvent 30 places vacantes pour une poignée de cerises 🍒

Vous voulez que l’on accueille vos petites têtes blondes … bah rémunérez AU MOINS AU TARIF MAXIMUM DE PAJEMPLOI et des IE et IN au moins à 5€ voir 6€ comme par chez moi.

En + avec l’aide au CRÉDIT D’IMPÔT qui a bien augmenté … il n’y a plus de souci … bientôt on va payer directement les AM par les impôts et la CAF et 0€ à charge pour les parents 🙌😅

MAIS VOUS PAIEREZ TOUS DES IMPÔTS 

Why … pour payer les AM 😅


----------



## NounouNat2 (22 Octobre 2022)

Lilinne, moi, ce que j'ai apprécié, ce sont les plages autour de la Roche, elles sont sauvages, j'adore ! et sur certaines, il y a des crabes, j'aime bien les taquiner !
La petite ville de la Roche est sympa, à ce que j'en ai vu. Je n'aime pas les grandes agglomérations.
Je ne saurais pas l'expliquer, mais je me sentais bien là bas.
Ma nièce est partie cette année sur Nantes.
Nous allons la voir la semaine prochaine, je ne sais pas si je vais autant apprécier que la Roche sur Yon. Ça fait plus ville, bof
En revanche, ne connaissant pas du tout la Bretagne et la Normandie, ça fait longtemps qu'on a envie de découvrir, avec mon mari, ces deux belles régions, mais l'été, ce doit être bondé, c'est cela qui nous freine.
Nous aimons tous les deux, les endroits tranquilles pour les vacances.
Nous essayons toujours de fuir le monde, mais ça devient de plus en plus compliqué


----------

